# Insulating enclosed porch



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will be slightly compressed but it should be fine. I am guessing you are not aiming for a super high efficiency enclosure here?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You use the wrong insulation in the walls.
Only way R-19 would work is if you have of used 2 X 6's for the studs, or padded them out with 2 X 2's.
Compressing the insulation lowers the R value.
What the right amount of insulation is depends on where you are.
https://energycode.pnl.gov/EnergyCodeReqs/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If he current batt insulation that you have is of the low density variety, slightly compressing it will actually make it work a bit better against convective looping. Joe is correct that compressing the insulation will not yield optimum R-value, however, low density batts suffer from convective loop losses.


----------



## jambud (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys...


----------



## jambud (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys... I live in Northeaster Arizona on top of the Hopi Mesa. There air is pretty crisp and clear year round with no humidity. It already snowed up here yesterday and was a cold 20 degrees. In the summertime, the hottest it gets is around 85 degrees. It was actually warm inside the enclosure with only the walls insulated(no interior walls up yet). The R19 will be slightly compressed between the 2x4 studs. I was just wondering if I cud use it for the ceiling and underneath the floor. We are also going to knock out the front windows on the double wide and use the porch enclosure as part of the living room. I just got OSB for now for the skirting to limit the cold airflow. There is central heating and electric heaters.


----------



## jambud (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's what the inside and outside looks like.


----------

